# Thickest, Yummiest, Most Moisturizing Deep Conditioner?



## wyldcurlz (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm looking for a great deep conditioner for my hair (3b/c, thick, dry, natural)

Can you name drop some of your favorites? Maybe one protein-free condish and one with protein? I'd love something very moisturizing, thick and rich. Don't care if it has cones but I'd prefer cone free...but I know most of the best ones do have silicones in them. 

Please - I need to hit the store tomorrow!!! Product junkies I need your help!!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, I'm no PJ but I love me some Elasta QP DPR-11 with MSM, honey and EVOO added. Its the bomb!!!! I don't use protien deep cond, but if I feel like I need a hit of protien, I use Sebastian Potion #9.
HTH!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 6, 2006)

For a conditioner with protein, I like ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I can't get Elasta QP in France, so I'm looking forward to more recommendations.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Mar 6, 2006)

My favourites are Nexxus Humectress and Dark & Lovely Ultra Cholesterol. (Both are cone free)


----------



## ekomba (Mar 6, 2006)

My all time favourite cond that i only use for everything cowashes deep cond and that i m using right now exclusively to the detriment of all my other conds  is PRAITAL SILK WORM RINSE: THE BEST EVER FOR ME. i went to get some yesterday it was sold out at my bss on 116th street so i was forced to buy the gallon one for 12.99  

it has protein but it leaves the hair so moisturized, so soft so nice i m in looooove it s ridiculous i cant even try my other conds. its the only domenican cond that i see start it s list with high ingredients at the beginning so i know there s a high concentration and trust me i know cause i stayed two hours in the bss comparing all products from Nacidit to miss key or what not to see what starts with what as ingredients talk about pj disease and time to waste and many cond i find they have a list of ingredients too long or that i dont understand and look chemical i need simple conds and to know what i put in my head

PRAITAL SILK WORM RINSE INGREDIENTS: Silk protein, coconut oil, vegetable oil,mineral oil,lanolin,cetyl alcohol,preservative,fragrance,citric acid,color and fresh water. 

get the Praital silk worm rinse (the bottle) not the jar its not the same thing even though it looks like a deep cond the bottle is a purplish instead of pink and it contains parabens.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 6, 2006)

i would say elasta qp dpr11 with jojobo oil,olive and coconut oil.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 6, 2006)

DPR 11 is awesome! GOod stuff! I also Like ORS's Mayo and Replenishing pak great stuff! And something that I use which isn't mentioned too often is B's Satin Deep conditioner, that stuff is awesome too!


----------



## Honi (Mar 6, 2006)

AO Island naturals or AO Honeysuckle rose.  They are so thick, thick, thick that you can hardly squeeze it out of the bottle.  Gives excellent slip and moisture too!


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello,

You should try Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment! I love love love this conditioner. It is protein free, very thick and very moisturizing and it smells wonderful (I use the citrus lavender scent but it also comes in a scent that is more tropical smelling). It is sold in some stores but the depending on where you live you may have to order it online. If you go to the website www.jessicurl.com you can, see the ingredients, see a list of stores that sell it and their locations and order it. HTH


----------



## carameldiva (Mar 6, 2006)

i love queen helene super cholesterol treatment for extra dry/damaged hair and also my dominican cocktail of emergencia/miss keys 10 en 1/rivas silicon mix. I add honey, glycerin and liquid aloe vera to both of these and mix.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks. i know where i can get aubrey organics so i'll look into that. and i'll also check out the jessicurl site. i've heard great things about her stuff. what is DPR 11? i assume ORS is organic root stimulator?

anymore recommendations?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 6, 2006)

wyldcurlz said:
			
		

> thanks. i know where i can get aubrey organics so i'll look into that. and i'll also check out the jessicurl site. i've heard great things about her stuff. what is DPR 11? i assume ORS is organic root stimulator?
> 
> anymore recommendations?


 
Yes I agree that Jessie Curl has some good products, you should check them out! DPR 11 is by Elasta QP it's a great Deep moisturizing treatment and smells yummy! Like peaches and it's chock full of good ingredients. ORS is Organic Root Stimulator you should try the Replenishing Pak, only sold in packets , this stuff is great in fact I have some in my hair right now as I type...this stuff is the truth!


----------



## Arcadian (Mar 6, 2006)

ORS Paks are THE BOMB    I do doctor mine up though.


-A


----------



## LABETT (Mar 6, 2006)

Silicon Mix and ORS Replenishing pak works great for me.


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Mar 6, 2006)

Honi said:
			
		

> AO Island naturals or *AO Honeysuckle rose*. They are so thick, thick, thick that you can hardly squeeze it out of the bottle. Gives excellent slip and moisture too!


WoW!!!...now I really can't wait to try this conditioner.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 6, 2006)

Queen Helen Cholesterol, Nexxus Humectress, Aussie 3-minute miracle, NTM Deep Recovery Mask


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 7, 2006)

Kerastase Masquintense for Thick and Dry hair. I've been using it for 2 years and I love it!


----------



## caligirl (Mar 7, 2006)

Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner.  It has a thick, vaseline like consistency and mild coconut scent.  No cones.


----------



## Faith (Mar 7, 2006)

I like Kenra MC, any AO conditioner...and ORS RP.


----------



## newslady (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm sitting here, just back from the gym, with herbal essence replenishing conditioner for colored/permed/damaged hair - in my hair.
a lot of expensive deep conditioners promise a lot, but this one always comes through.
second to keracare humecto, herbal essence in the pink bottle is my fav.
never heard of it before i came to LHCF.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Mar 7, 2006)

Saler Wheat Germ Oil Mask.
GREAT stuff.


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 7, 2006)

The one and only Keracare Humecto IN THE TUB! the one in the bottle just doesnt compare.


----------



## curlfriend (Mar 7, 2006)

Nubian Heritage's Raw Shea Butter conditioner 

It keeps my natural hair soft & mosturized.


----------



## *ElleB (Mar 7, 2006)

ORS Replenishing Pack!!!!! and NTM Deep Recovery Hair Mask


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 7, 2006)

Dag, I know I'm a PJ because I've tried almost every deep conditioner listed in this thread.

My favorites (no order):

ORS Pack
DPR-11
Kenra MC
AO Honeysuckle (forgot about this one...  have to dig this out for my next wash)
NTM DDC

And newslady, I feel you on the Herbal Esscences in the pink bottle!


----------



## isioma85 (Oct 3, 2006)

bumping for more responses!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 3, 2006)

MOTIONS MOISTURE PLUS CONDITIONER!!!
(sorry, but I had to yell since no one else mentioned this!)


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 3, 2006)

Nexxus Humectress


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 3, 2006)

Silk Elements MegaCholesterol


----------



## victorious (Oct 3, 2006)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> MOTIONS MOISTURE PLUS CONDITIONER!!!
> (sorry, but I had to yell since no one else mentioned this!)



That's my favorite too.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Oct 3, 2006)

Only 3 deserve that title:   Keracare Humecto, Nexxus Hummectress, and Kenra MC...

everything else is just 'aiight'....for my hair...


----------



## DulceKisses (Oct 3, 2006)

Nexxus Humctress
Nexxus Keraphix
ORS Replensihing Paks (love these lil pks. They need to sell it in bottles)


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 3, 2006)

ors packets- love this stuff


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 3, 2006)

Lekair Cholesterol Plus Conditioning Cream


----------



## Synthia (Oct 3, 2006)

I hesitate to recommend this because it has mineral oil. 

BUT IC Fantasia aloe vera deep moisturizing creme is amazing. It would leave my hair soo succulent.

I gave it up only because I want to use mostly natural products with no cones, petroleum or mineral oil. 

I have not found a natural deep moisturizing treatment that even compares.


----------



## chayil0427 (Oct 3, 2006)

I say Humecto...It's not really really thick, but it does the job better than any other conditioner I've used.

Chayil


----------



## mkstar826 (Oct 3, 2006)

pricey:
cones: Aveda Deep Penetrating Hair Revitalizer
cone free: Aveda Cherry Almond Bark Conditioner

cheaper:
cones: Suave Daily Moisture Conditioner 

all of these are thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick and really moisturizing (for my hair anyway)


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 3, 2006)

Bumble and Bumble Super Rich - I wish I could still afford this caue I loves it


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Oct 3, 2006)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> MOTIONS MOISTURE PLUS CONDITIONER!!!
> (sorry, but I had to yell since no one else mentioned this!)


 

I'm glad this got raves, I just picked up a tube at Sally's the other day.  

My favorites are LeKair Cholesterol Plus and Proclaim Aloe & Shea Butter Conditioner. Heavenly.


----------



## punchinella (Oct 4, 2006)

Keracare Humecto (in the tub)

Barry Fletcher Moisture Therapy Cool Revitalizing Conditioner (this smells so yummy, and if you airdry your hair you will smell the cond. for days)


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 4, 2006)

Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Deep Con is wonderful.  I will be re-purchasing this.  I also like NTM Mask a lot.


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 4, 2006)

Synthia said:
			
		

> I hesitate to recommend this because it has mineral oil.
> 
> BUT IC Fantasia aloe vera deep moisturizing creme is amazing. It would leave my hair soo succulent.
> 
> ...



Where is this found??


----------



## lala (Oct 4, 2006)

I would recommend: DE Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner and Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner INTENSIVE TREATMENT


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Oct 4, 2006)

J/A/S/O/N Sea Kelp Conditioner
Nexxus Humectress
NTM Daily Conditioner
ORS Replinishing Paks
Joico KPak Daily conditioiner for damaged hair


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm going to have to add queen helene cholesterol conditioner. Totally fixed my moisture levels after my henna treatment. The pantene breakage defense one is nice too. I might have to repurchase this one on my next shopping spree.


----------



## Synthia (Oct 5, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> Where is this found??



In most BSS or drugstores. 

It looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There are also smaller versions in a tube. 





Description: 
IC (Inter Cellular) - Deep Penetrating Creme Moisturizer

Anti-Breakage Formula. Protein, aloe, vitamins and botanicals. Helps protect hair against heat appliance damage and chemical abuse. Sunscreen protects hair from the sun's rays. Soothes, nourishes and invigorates tight, dry scalp. Helps to encourage hair growth. Repairs and strengthens damaged cuticle from within the hair structure, while surrounding each tiny strand for continuous conditioning.


I used to LOVE this stuff and it didn't dry me out in the past, but now that I'm so conscious of mineral oil. I'm sure I'll psychologically make myself believe my hair is dry. 

Online you can order from here or do a Froogle search:
http://www.cosmeticmall.com/product_detail.aspx?rcd=datafeed_googlebase&product_id=19065
http://www.beautymotion.com/IC-Fantasia-Deep-Penetrating-Cream-Moisture-Tube-8.7oz-p-2535.html
http://www.assensual.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=126


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Oct 16, 2006)

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> *Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Deep Con is wonderful. I will be re-purchasing this.* I also like NTM Mask a lot.


 

Oooh, I think I'll pick this stuff up.  I like the NTM Mask too.  Pokahonatas you always recommend good products!


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Oct 16, 2006)

Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioner is it!!!!!  There is no comparison!!!  It's super creamy and moisturizing!!!  My hair never feels the same after I use it!


----------



## Blessedhairgro (Oct 16, 2006)

Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment! This is the absolute best! I'm deep conditioning with it now. I'm relaxed, not natural but I will tell ya this, when my hair is THICK with new growth at about 12 weeks post relaxer, when i cant get the comb through my hair this stuff moisturizes and detangles my mess like none other . LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! It is thick, creamy and smells so yummy! You can get it at Sally's, I think that's the only BSS that sells it.


----------



## mkstar826 (Oct 16, 2006)

suave daily moisture (has cones, protein free) - super thick and moisturizing. always leaves my hair extremely soft too.

aveda deep penetrating hair revitalizer (cones & protein) -the thickest conditioner i've ever seen in my life  it's a perfect protein-moisture balance  IMO. when i use it my hair feels stronger but it's very moisturized too. it's pricey but worth it.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 17, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> I would recommend: *DE Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner* and Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner INTENSIVE TREATMENT


 
hi lala,

do you minding telling me how you use this? 

thanks in advance,
tishee


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Oct 17, 2006)

I love Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment.  It detangled my 4a/b hair extremely well.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 18, 2006)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Oooh, I think I'll pick this stuff up.  I like the NTM Mask too.  Pokahonatas you always recommend good products!


Thanks.  I've got to get another jar very soon.  I use this everytime I shampoo now.  The slip and moisture are awsome.  I was surprised because the ingredients in it are quite good, coconut oil is one of them.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Oct 18, 2006)

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> Thanks. I've got to get another jar very soon. I use this everytime I shampoo now. The slip and moisture are awsome. I was surprised because the ingredients in it are quite good, coconut oil is one of them.


 

Girl, how psyched was I tonite? I went to CVS looking for this, and not only was it on sale, I got the very last tub!! I am going to use this for my next wash. I'm psyched. I like that it has coconut oil too. Between the two of us, we're like the Pantene line, relaxed and natural!  

It's cool that both of our heads like the same kind of products!


----------



## Tee (Oct 18, 2006)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Oooh, I think I'll pick this stuff up. I like the NTM Mask too. Pokahonatas you always recommend good products!


 
you know i have some of this somewhere and have NEVER used it.  I will look for it.


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 18, 2006)

Sassy_Mamma wants me to tell yall about eh Moucous Mix she tried last night. She said it has some great ingredients and it made hr retain her ends...


----------



## rootdeep (Oct 18, 2006)

LOL!!! You are soooooooooooo wrong! LOL     



			
				MizaniMami said:
			
		

> Sassy_Mamma wants me to tell yall about eh Moucous Mix she tried last night. She said it has some great ingredients and it made hr retain her ends...


----------



## sassy mamma (Oct 18, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> Sassy_Mamma wants me to tell yall about eh Moucous Mix she tried last night. She said it has some great ingredients and it made hr retain her ends...



OMG Stop it!! 

But, i did try the SIlk Elements MEga Cholestrol Treatment and my hair felt like butter. Then, then today, my hair poofed up due to humidity.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 19, 2006)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Girl, how psyched was I tonite? I went to CVS looking for this, and not only was it on sale, I got the very last tub!! I am going to use this for my next wash. I'm psyched. I like that it has coconut oil too. Between the two of us, we're like the Pantene line, relaxed and natural!
> 
> It's cool that both of our heads like the same kind of products!


Lol.  It is cool that we like so many of the same products.  I really love Pantene stuff.  I know a lot of people don't like Pantene but my hair loves it!  I have a coupon for some Pantene products so I think I'm gonna try the poo that goes w/ the condish.  I hope your hair likes this Priestess.


----------



## Crissi (Oct 19, 2006)

Osmo essence intensive deep repair mask






Its great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its the best and only conditioner i use. It makes your hair smooth, soft, detangled, and full of elasticity


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> My all time favourite cond that i only use for everything cowashes deep cond and that i m using right now exclusively to the detriment of all my other conds is PRAITAL SILK WORM RINSE: THE BEST EVER FOR ME. i went to get some yesterday it was sold out at my bss on 116th street so i was forced to buy the gallon one for 12.99
> 
> it has protein but it leaves the hair so moisturized, so soft so nice i m in looooove it s ridiculous i cant even try my other conds. its the only domenican cond that i see start it s list with high ingredients at the beginning so i know there s a high concentration and trust me i know cause i stayed two hours in the bss comparing all products from Nacidit to miss key or what not to see what starts with what as ingredients talk about pj disease and time to waste and many cond i find they have a list of ingredients too long or that i dont understand and look chemical i need simple conds and to know what i put in my head
> 
> ...


 
Ekomba...you are not kiddin' girl.  I bought some of this stuff and use a little of it about 2x a week...it makes my hair super, duper soft!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 10, 2006)

Synthia said:
			
		

> In most BSS or drugstores.
> 
> It looks like this:
> 
> ...


 

This conditioner looks really good. I picked up a tube of this last night at the BSS in Bed Bath & Beyond of all places. I noticed the ingriedients varied slightly on the tube vs. the jar formulation. I got the tube since I liked order of the ingriedients better. This stuff does look yummy.


----------



## dynamic1 (Dec 10, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> I would recommend: *DE Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner* and Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner INTENSIVE TREATMENT


 
I agree about the DE stimulations....next on my list
Silicon Mix
Nexxus Kerphix
Elasta QP Intense Fortifying conditioner


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 9, 2007)

bump, bump.....anyone else or any new deep conditioners you wanna share?  I need some help!


----------



## Barbara (Apr 9, 2007)

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose (add olive oil)
Motions Moisture Plus (add olive oil)
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment (add olive oil)
Verifen Complex Advanced Conditioning Treatment


----------



## stargazer613 (Apr 9, 2007)

PhytoJojoba Mask
Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrate
Giovanni Nutrafix  (super thick, hard to get out the bottle)
Activate Hair Mask


----------



## Kayluv (Apr 10, 2007)

This old fashioned gal like Wella's Kolestral. It has worked for me all my life and it is affordable.  If it aint broke.......


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 10, 2007)

I really love these conditioners!

Silicon Mix
Mis Key 10 en 1 Super Conditoner
Pantene R&N Conditioner
Tropical Avocado
ORS Mayo


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nexxus Humectress and ORS Paks. Sometimes I mix them both and warm them up in the  microwave before putting them on my hair.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Apr 11, 2007)

Motions CPR (my staples)
Miss Keys 10 en 1 Super Conditioner
Profectiv Mega Growth Deep Conditioner (smells so good)


----------



## HERicane10 (Apr 11, 2007)

Queen Helene Cholesterol WITH Ginseng = SOFT & STRONG HAIR
ORS Replenishing Pack gives soft, fluffy hair every time!
Daily Defense Water Lily is great for slip!


----------



## scorpian (Apr 11, 2007)

Protein free nothing but moisture and SLIP,SLIP,SLIP has cones but I love, love, love this one. I like Kenra MC and it's cone free but AT One is the  winner [FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-2]
[/SIZE][/FONT]



*At One Botancial RECONSTRUCTOR Conditioner - 8oz bottle*


[FONT=arial, helvetica]*$3.50*
At One Reconstructor conditioner 
Detangles
Repairs Damage
Controls Breakage & Shedding

Batanical Reconstructor is a nutrient rich hydrating conditionerwhich restores natural moisture balance. It revives dry hair with a moisture rich complex containing seven different conditioning agents. Assists with the reconstruction if damaged or weakened areas inside and along the outer hair shaft. Natural emollients and botanical extracts leave the hair with elasticity, body and shine.

DIRECTIONS: apply to clean dry hair after shampooing with AtOne with Nature Hydrating Shampoo or Itchy Scalp Shampoo. Leave on for 3-5 minutes, rinse thoroughly. For a more intensive treatment, leave on for 10-20 minutes depending upon hair condition and texture.[/FONT]


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 11, 2007)

Elasta DPR-11
Humecto
AB Hair Mayo
Jessicurl Too Shea! Extra Moisturizing conditioner
Pantene RN Breakage Defense mask
Silicon Mix


----------



## alundra (Apr 13, 2007)

Do Kenra, Humectress, and 10 en 1 have cones? I'm trying to find a cone free conditioner.


----------



## la flaca (Apr 16, 2007)

BUMPing this thread!!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Apr 16, 2007)

Miss Key 10 en 1 *SUPER* conditioner....its realy *thick* but melts in ur hair ...its very moisturizing and has protein in it so u get strength too


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 11, 2007)

Nexxus Humectress and the moisturizing DC from Frizz-Eaze,my hair LOVES them.

ORS Pak is a great detangler but not THAT moisturizing IMO,Silicon Mix makes my hair super soft and sleek but ahain IMO it's not crazy moisturizing.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 11, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Nexxus Humectress and ORS Paks. Sometimes I mix them both and warm them up in the microwave before putting them on my hair.


 
I think I'll try that today


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jul 11, 2007)

AO Honey Suckle Rose is thick..yummy...and moisturizing too


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 11, 2007)

MissMadaam said:
			
		

> Miss Key 10 en 1 *SUPER* conditioner....its realy *thick* but melts in ur hair ...its very moisturizing and has protein in it so u get strength too


 
I have to agree! I  10 en 1, it is definitely thick, yummy and moisturizing too 

ETA: AO GPB never lets me down either


----------



## gone_fishing (Jul 11, 2007)

I giggled at the title of this thread with the yummy in it. LOL. I thought to myself these ladies are really passionate about conditioning if they are eating their conditioner.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jul 11, 2007)

I use ORS Repleshing for allll of my conditioning needs. I am starting to wein in my Dominican Products though...Don't know which conditioner knocks my socks off just yet. I've tried the Avocado DC and 10 en 1.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jul 11, 2007)

Blessedhairgro said:
			
		

> Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment! This is the absolute best! I'm deep conditioning with it now. I'm relaxed, not natural but I will tell ya this, when my hair is THICK with new growth at about 12 weeks post relaxer, when i cant get the comb through my hair this stuff moisturizes and detangles my mess like none other . LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! It is thick, creamy and smells so yummy! You can get it at Sally's, I think that's the only BSS that sells it.


 
I have a bunch of these (packages from the perm box) at home but never used.  I will give it a shot. I'm relaxed 4b

this is what I love all day everyday!!:
*ORS Replinishing Paks
*


----------



## winterinatl (Sep 7, 2007)

Well you all have listed things I already have!  I bumped this thread up b/c I am tired of what's under the cabinet.  I think I will do miss Key 10 en 1 and add some olive oil to it, and sit under the dryer.  

That Aubrey Organics honeysuckle rose sounds nice, too.

I used to LOVE Dark and Lovely cholesterol, but I want to use up what i have first.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2007)

Brownie518 said:


> Elasta DPR-11
> Humecto
> AB Hair Mayo
> Jessicurl Too Shea! Extra Moisturizing conditioner
> ...



 I have to add to my list:

Aveda Brilliant conditioner
Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizing con
Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moist. con
ORS Replenishing pack
Aveda DR


----------



## LunadeMiel (May 5, 2008)

Bump......


----------



## chebaby (May 5, 2008)

i love keracare humecto. but i have the one in the bottle. have to try the one in the tub.
i also have elasta qp dpr 11 but havent tried it yet.


----------



## vlucious (May 5, 2008)

TRESSEME TRESSEME, OOOH LA LA!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 5, 2008)

Kenra MC


----------



## ctosha (May 5, 2008)

I always wanted to try the Elasta QP DPR-11 but just wanted to know when how is the slip, because when im in the shower i like to take my deep conditioner put it on my hair then comb through and let it sit while i soap up myself.  I just wanted to know if with this i can comb through my hair? and also how are those adding coconut oil to this is it each time you deep condition or you just put some into the entire jar...sorry I know this may sound like a stupid question


----------



## joy1181 (May 5, 2008)

Got2b hottie Deep rescue Conditioner

Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol

Pantene Breakage Defense Mask


----------



## TLC1020 (May 6, 2008)

Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner


----------



## MD_Lady (May 6, 2008)

Phyto Ultra Nourishing Hair Mask- It's a bit pricey ($38), but worth it.


----------



## Tylove101 (May 6, 2008)

Honi said:


> AO Island naturals or AO Honeysuckle rose. They are so thick, thick, thick that you can hardly squeeze it out of the bottle. Gives excellent slip and moisture too!


 

AO Honeysuckle Rose is one of my favorites!!


----------



## Evalina1 (May 9, 2008)

Tylove101 said:


> AO Honeysuckle Rose is one of my favorites!!


 

I love AO Honeysucke Rose too!

I was reading this thread in seach for a great Moisturizing Deep Cond. and I think I answered my own question.  I am going to add Castor Oil to this and make this my stable........ Great Thread


----------



## bbdgirl (May 9, 2008)

Doo Gro: Deep Down Intense Pentetrating Conditioner.  Very yummy and moisturizing, check it out!


----------



## MD_Lady (May 9, 2008)

Question for the AO Honeysuckle Rose fans... Where can you purchase this product? So far, I've only seen it available on-line. Is it available in stores?


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 9, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> Question for the AO Honeysuckle Rose fans... Where can you purchase this product? So far, I've only seen it available on-line. Is it available in stores?



I think the website has a list of stores that carry their product. I'd call those stores and ask if they carry this product.


----------



## MD_Lady (May 9, 2008)

redRiot said:


> I think the website has a list of stores that carry their product. I'd call those stores and ask if they carry this product.


 
I just found that link on their website.  Thanks!


----------



## Angkin73 (May 9, 2008)

I like to use Matrix Biolage color care thérapie since I do have my hair colored. I use the Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer once a week for a good deep condition. I leaves my hair very soft. I do add some extra oils to it also. On the down side, the Aphogee does have mineral oil in it.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 9, 2008)

caligirl said:


> Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner. It has a thick, vaseline like consistency and mild coconut scent. No cones.


 
I second that. This is the best conditioner I've ever used. I can't even go back to Nexxus after this...


----------



## Orchid (May 9, 2008)

Blessedhairgro said:


> Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment! This is the absolute best! I'm deep conditioning with it now. I'm relaxed, not natural but I will tell ya this, when my hair is THICK with new growth at about 12 weeks post relaxer, when i cant get the comb through my hair this stuff moisturizes and detangles my mess like none other . LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! It is thick, creamy and smells so yummy! You can get it at Sally's, I think that's the only BSS that sells it.




Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment is my favorite conditioner as well and it's inexpensive!


----------



## anon123 (May 9, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> Question for the AO Honeysuckle Rose fans... Where can you purchase this product? So far, I've only seen it available on-line. Is it available in stores?



You can get it for a really good price at vitacost.com .  I just ordered a bottle, too.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 10, 2008)

Ok I haven't posted in this thread for a long time so my choices have changed somewhat. ORS Replenishing Conditioner is still in rotation, I like Keracare Humecto too but right now I'm really LOVING shescentit's Fortifying Mask. It worked great when I was texturized and it's still wonderful now that I'm relaxed. A little goes a long way and it smells divine!


----------



## halee_J (May 10, 2008)

Quite a few condish are good, but the one that makes my hair the softest and leaves my hair moisturized the longest is Miss Key 10 en 1...smells like a weird over-ripe fruit, but boy does it work.

ETA: Its verrrrry thick! like vaseline but creamy :yum:


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 27, 2009)

bumping........i may return back to my Motions Moisture Plus.....used to  the way it made my hair feel.


----------



## Supervixen (Oct 27, 2009)

ORS Replenishing Pack and NTM DDC are my looooooooooves.


----------



## Pretty1008 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey!!! a Heads up they do sell ORS replenishing conditioner in 12oz bottles at Target and Walmart. I just bought the 23oz bottle from Sally's for $11.99..


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 27, 2009)

Not sure if I posted already:

GVP Conditioning Balm
Kenra MC
Silk Elements Cholesterol
Dark n Lovely Cholesterol
Motions Moisture Plus


----------



## Lovestyr (Oct 29, 2009)

Taking notes.....lol


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 6, 2009)

bumping.........oh how i love conditioner threads


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2009)

Alterna Enzyme Therapy Hemp Hydrate Conditioner and Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner. I like a lot of thick conditioners but these two are at the top. All Jason Naturals Conditioners are pretty thick too but their lavender conditioner is more of a protein/strengthening conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 7, 2009)

halee_J said:


> Quite a few condish are good, but the one that makes my hair the softest and leaves my hair moisturized the longest is Miss Key 10 en 1...smells like a weird over-ripe fruit, but boy does it work.
> 
> ETA: Its verrrrry thick! like vaseline but creamy :yum:


 

*sigh* can't get this locally anymore thats how I got on to ORS replenishing. ORS is yummy too and gives great slip!


----------



## God's Anointed (Jan 20, 2010)

Right now, i have to say that AtOne reconstructure with moisture recovery has won in my case.  I was on protein overload and used this stuff...now i'm on moisture overload.  Guess i have to henna this weekend.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 20, 2010)

co-sign on Silk Elements Cholesterol....its soooo thick
also, Silicon Mix
SheScentit Banana Brulee


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 20, 2010)

This thread is making me want to go to the store.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 20, 2010)

Silicon Mix is my yummy DC, but I am going to suscribe to this thread for more ideas.


----------



## cocoagirl (Feb 9, 2010)

bumping for some new goodies...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 10, 2010)

Nothing yummier than my own concotions. =)


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bumping! -  The current one I'm using is ok but its coming to an end and my local shop doesn't seem to sell it anymore so I'm on the hunt for an excellent one.  In my regimen I don't have any hummectants (sp?) so I'm thinking something along those lines would be a good idea.


----------



## e.lauren (Jul 29, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend Jessicurl Weekly Conditioning Treatment. I swear with one use my hair was turned around. I had fallen in to a dry crunchy little rut and my curls were crying. But no seriously, this conditioner is the business and you will never ever have to mix it with anything. 

My sister (NerdSauce) bought a gallon of it for 100$ MONTHS ago and let me tell you 2 people in that house use it and she has given whole bottles away to my cousin and myself and it is STILL there.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 29, 2010)

So far, I had fab results with Silk Elements Olive Oil treatment. My hair felt like silk - and the ends are so much better. 

I'm curious about the Miss Jessie's I may venture to try that at somepoint soon.


----------



## Shaley (Jul 30, 2010)

Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful Deep Conditioner
DC Mix: Skala Ceramides + Skala Avocado + Queen Helene Cholesterol + Keracare Moisturizing conditioner


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 30, 2010)

It depends on what your hair likes. I use Queen Helene faithfully and it works well for my hair.


----------



## Carisa (Sep 24, 2010)

NTM deep recovery mask and nexxus humectress, and i add coconut oil 2 both of them

Product junkie! album | Chanellecm | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 6, 2010)

I loved this thread.

I plan on repurchasing QH cholesterol (salon size)
I want to try AO HSR & hairveda shrilina (wish hairveda was sold in stores though)


----------



## lnana04 (Oct 15, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find DarknLovelys Ultra Cholesterol in Atlanta? It's almost like no one carries it anymore, and that's my favorite cheapie conditioner.


----------



## bimtheduck (Oct 16, 2010)

Silk elements mega silk conditioner brought my hair bavk from protein overload soooo fast. I had troed for 2 months before that with super expensive conditioners, nothing worked like the silk elements amd for $10 you cant beat that.


----------



## PJaye (Oct 16, 2010)

I absolutely love Giovanni’s conditioners, especially the Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture to which I will add My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask, Honeyquat, EVOO and Jojoba; as well as Hemp Seed, Fractionated Coconut, Safflower, and Castor oils.  I hear violins when I DC with this concoction.


----------

